# Customers with low,ratings should have to pay more.



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Uber will never do this, but it will force most customers to be on their best behavior.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Or it will force riders to reciprocate.
Wait a minute... They do that already... Surge = low driver ratings!


----------



## Michguy01 (Feb 13, 2016)

Funny I was just thinking last night how great it would be if my rating of the pax actually meant something!


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Michguy01 said:


> Funny I was just thinking last night how great it would be if my rating of the pax actually meant something!


The guy in your pic looks so sad


----------



## capable (Aug 9, 2015)

I picked up a lady a while ago with a 3.5 rating. I can remember she was very rude and controlling which made me give her a one star despite being close to throwing her out of my car cuz her attitude was terrible . Funny enough I got a request from the same lady the next day from a different pick up location and as soon as I saw it was her I canceled instantly and wish the next driver the best of luck with her . It's time to start flagging riders with bad attitude so other driver can know what to expect


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Even worse than paying more: Customers with low ratings should be restricted to U-Pool. Uber can re-activate all of the low-rated drivers that it 
de-activated and assign them to Uber Pool. That way the worst customers can have the worst drivers. They would deserve each other.


----------



## samsung191 (Mar 14, 2016)

This is the stupidest idea and no way will Uber do that to lose customers/money to lyft or whatever. 

Plus they can just make a new account.


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

we would all start giving pax low ratings lol


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Why do you have a comma after "low" in the title?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Chrysallis said:


> we would all start giving pax low ratings lol


I agree with you, but maybe I'm bias since the majority of my pax are consistently terrible to haul around.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

JimS said:


> Why do you have a comma after "low" in the title?


 might be a pause


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Even worse than paying more: Customers with low ratings should be restricted to U-Pool. Uber can re-activate all of the low-rated drivers that it
> de-activated and assign them to Uber Pool. That way the worst customers can have the worst drivers. They would deserve each other.


I applaude you for this idea !
however on Uber pool there should be no ratings at all, anything else is just unfair to the driver.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

JimS said:


> Why do you have a comma after "low" in the title?


Stupid Samsung autocorrect on my phone did it for some reason


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

lol.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

samsung191 said:


> This is the stupidest idea and no way will Uber do that to lose customers/money to lyft or whatever.


The *Moderator's* idea is great. 
Love it. Brainwave. Uber can re-activate all of the low-rated drivers that it de-activated and assign them to Uber Pool. That way the worst customers can have the worst drivers. Misery* riders* partnered with misery *drivers.*



samsung191 said:


> Plus they can just make a new account.


Who is they?
If you mean Riders. Yes & NO. Don't want to get into specifics. But its going to be difficult.
Also Attitude does not change overnight. So, eventually will get caught.


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Picked up one Korean girl with 4.2 rating. She had Starbucks cup with here. And when I dropped her off noticed that she left empty cup in a cup holder. I told her can you please take your garbage with you, why you leaving trash in my car? She pretended not to hear me slams my door and runs away.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^May we assume that you helped to lower her rating a bit more by assigning her One star?


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^May we assume that you helped to lower her rating a bit more by assigning her One star?


I 1 star every x rider. I wish she never use Uber again. Now I understand why she is 4.2


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

cubert said:


> I 1 star every x rider.


What, do you drive Uber Select, Uber Black or something and have to run UberX trips, as well?


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What, do you drive Uber Select, Uber Black or something and have to run UberX trips, as well?


I'm black and SUV, unfortunately I need to do x too, because they already send me a lot of mails that I skip a lot. I rate x 1 star because why the hell they didn't request black car haha


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

cubert said:


> I'm black and SUV, unfortunately I need to do x too, because they already send me a lot of mails that I skip a lot.


We have more than a little of that here, as well: Uber's obliging Uber Black and Uber SUV to accept UberX requests. It must bend more than one guy who drives a Chevrolet Suburban who must travel ten minutes to haul an UberX user a few blocks for three-dollars-and-change net-to-driver.

In fact, Uber did a one morning trial that had Uber Taxi drivers accepting UberX pings. I had a previous commitment that day, so I could not do it. The guarantees were great and did not have the usual *Partner must be ONLINE for sixty-three minutes of every hour logged in to app and must accept one-hundred-six per-cent of requests that we send. Do not tell us about the Laws of Mathematics or Time. We are Uber. Legislation is not the only laws that we ignore. All that you had to do was accept an average of two requests per hour logged in and you would receive the guarantee. This meant that you could accept six requests in the first two hours, stay logged in for one more while you ran street hails (and be OFFLINE while carrying the street hails) and receive three hours worth of guarantee.

There are some inherent problems with that, the greatest of which would be high-flagging, which carries a five-hundred dollar fine, here (it used to be one-thousand). The last time that I checked, in New York, that carried a one-hundred-fifty dollar fine for the first two offences, but it got worse after that. .


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We have more than a little of that here, as well: Uber's obliging Uber Black and Uber SUV to accept UberX requests. It must bend more than one guy who drives a Chevrolet Suburban who must travel ten minutes to haul an UberX user a few blocks for three-dollars-and-change net-to-driver.
> 
> In fact, Uber did a one morning trial that had Uber Taxi drivers accepting UberX pings. I had a previous commitment that day, so I could not do it. The guarantees were great and did not have the usual *Partner must be ONLINE for sixty-three minutes of every hour logged in to app and must accept one-hundred-six per-cent of requests that we send. Do not tell us about the Laws of Mathematics or Time. We are Uber. Legislation is not the only laws that we ignore. All that you had to do was accept an average of two requests per hour logged in and you would receive the guarantee. This meant that you could accept six requests in the first two hours, stay logged in for one more while you ran street hails (and be OFFLINE while carrying the street hails) and receive three hours worth of guarantee.
> 
> There are some inherent problems with that, the greatest of which would be high-flagging, which carries a five-hundred dollar fine, here (it used to be one-thousand). The last time that I checked, in New York, that carried a one-hundred-fifty dollar fine for the first two offences, but it got worse after that. .


Funny thing that when you pick up x rider they expect you to treat them like gods for 6$ ride.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uber drivers with lower rating should get less as riders with lower rating should pay more


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

cubert said:


> Funny thing that when you pick up x rider they expect you to treat them like gods for 6$ ride.


It is _*TRULY*_ amazing about these UberX users. Uber Pool are even worse. U-Pool users want limousine service for less than bus rates; UberX users expect limousine service for bus rates.

An Uber Taxi user does not mind legging it a little bit if the application sends the driver to the incorrect address. If the user does fuss (which is rare), once you show him that the application sent you to the address where you are waiting, he understands, every time. If the UberX user is on the fifth floor of an office building, he expects you to drive through the front door, onto the _*elelator, *_down the corridor and in front of his office.

There is one example. There are others, both from my experience with Uber Taxi/UberX, as well as what the Uber Black drivers tell me, here.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Even worse than paying more: Customers with low ratings should be restricted to U-Pool. Uber can re-activate all of the low-rated drivers that it
> de-activated and assign them to Uber Pool. That way the worst customers can have the worst drivers. They would deserve each other.



Dying - this is a great idea. They should even market it this way.

Are you a crappy driver? Do you not know how to follow a GPS? Come join us for Uber Pool! We assume based on your inability to operate a vehicle, that you probably not that good at math, so with that said, the earnings are limitless with Uber Pool!

And for the Pax:

Are you a rude and entitled millennial? Do you have an inflated sense of self-worth, even though you have accomplished nothing in life? Do you like complaining about a 1.2x surge? Then try Uber Pool. You will be matched with a driver who is as good at is job as much as you are a contributor to society. Tipping is not required, but feel free to leave 10% on your $4, 40 minute, 15 mile uber pool ride!!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is _*TRULY*_ amazing about these UberX users. Uber Pool are even worse. U-Pool users want limousine service for less than bus rates; UberX users expect limousine service for bus rates.
> 
> An Uber Taxi user does not mind legging it a little bit if the application sends the driver to the incorrect address. If the user does fuss (which is rare), once you show him that the application sent you to the address where you are waiting, he understands, every time. If the UberX user is on the fifth floor of an office building, he expects you to drive through the front door, onto the _*elelator, *_down the corridor and in front of his office.
> 
> There is one example. There are others, both from my experience with Uber Taxi/UberX, as well as what the Uber Black drivers tell me, here.


I'm not sure what uber pool rates you're being paid out but I'm sure the customer is charged more and I guess it depends on your area as well.

I sometimes select the pool option but often end up with x anyways. The difference is about the price of a bus fare; $2-3.

So I rather do direct.


----------

